# laws on keeping pigeons



## saint (Jun 26, 2011)

can any one let me no if there are any laws on position of a small 4x5x2 loft in a terraced area in staffordshie


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

saint said:


> can any one let me no if there are any laws on position of a small 4x5x2 loft in a terraced area in staffordshie


cant say i know anybody who has ever approached the council about setting up a loft, i and everybody i know with birds which is quite a number of people just went ahead and erected.

youve obviously got to take your neighbors into account but as long as your loft isnt obstructing their views cant see the problem.

i am led to believe though and dont qoute me on this but the loft must be so many feet away from the property.
i say this cause my friend was reported for having birds but after inspection he was ok and this was brought up by the official.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd pretty much agree with Jeff. It could vary according to what by-laws may be on the books, of course. 

As you said, Jeff, it would need to be x feet away from the property. I believe with our rescues loft/aviary, no planning permission is required because the structure does not take up more than 50% of the back garden. That's difficult, as we have now (legally) extended as far as we can.


----------

